# Bow & Stern LED Lighting for small boat



## VLODPG (Jul 6, 2008)

Im looking for a high quality bow & stern battery LED lighting for my 15ft boat.

Any leads of what Im looking for?


----------



## recycledelectrons (Dec 8, 2008)

I pulled the stern (white) light from my dad's bigger boat (26ft Sea Ray w/ a Ford 460) and it looked like a standard automotive bulb. It had the round metal base with 2 solder blobs on the bottom.

A search at http://www.DealExtreme.com (DX) turned up some cool things:

http://www.dealextreme.com/search.dx/search.bulb

The bulb I'm ordering is:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2314

The fiberglass rolls over on the sides, creating a pocket where wires are run. I'm considering using flexible, cuttable light strips for interior lighting by placing them in that pocket:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.3422

I'll keep you updated it I ever get my order, and if I ever get it installed.

Andy


----------



## LED Boatguy (Jan 6, 2009)

VLODPG said:


> Im looking for a high quality bow & stern battery LED lighting for my 15ft boat.
> 
> Any leads of what Im looking for?


 
USCG Approved lighting devices. This is NOT the place for DIY.


----------



## recycledelectrons (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahhh... you are not on a local lake where they only want to see something lit up. I've seen the local park rangers take a flashlight as an OK boat light.

Andy, the redneck boater


----------



## rpage53 (Jan 25, 2009)

You asked for high quality, so here is CG approved LED lighting.
http://www.westmarine.com/1/1/1009-led-stern-light-2nm-from-orca-green-marine-o.html
http://www.boatus.com/boattech/uscg.htm
Overkill for most 15' boats. I use a bike light for my canoe, which only requires a white stern light in Canada.
http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_...older_id=2534374302692895&bmUID=1232943098731

Rick.


----------



## Erich_870 (Apr 19, 2010)

I know this is an older post, but I'm looking to build something similar for my kayak.

Erich


----------

